# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قــسم روابط مواقع الدعم الفني Free Support Links  موقع لتحميل الفلاشات الرسمية سامسونج

## anwer

*موقع لتحميل الفلاشات الرسمية سامسونج**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  * *هذا الموقع هوا موقع سام موبايل وهوا سهل وبسيط جدا  يجب ان يكون لديك حساب على موقع سام موبايل لكى تتمكن من التحميل  نبدأ : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بعد الدخول للموقع  * *نقوم بعمل اشتراك على الموقع كأى منتدى*      *بعد عمل الاشتراك نبحث عن موديل الهاتف *      *بعد كتابة موديل الهاتف سوف يظهر لنا جميع الفلاشات لهذ الموديل باحدث اصدار ولاى دولة موجه هذا التحديث*      * نضغط على الفلاشة المراد تحميلها ونكتب رمز التحقق 
ملحوظة هامة : الموقع فى خطأ كل ما تكتب الرقم بطريقة صحيحة يقول الرمز خطأ ولكن يظهر رابط التحميل بالفعل وهنا صورة توضيحية   *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله  فيك اخي
تم النقل الى القسم المناسب

----------


## housgsm

*اعمل الخير ولا تنتظر الجزاء الا من رب العبــــــــاد*

----------


## سمير الليل

بارك الله فيك

----------

